

Ask HN: is pressure to be awesomely successful leading to entrepreneur suicides? - hoodoof


======
benologist
If it is it's horribly inefficient considering the default state is failure
and most of the successes just let you skip a mortgage.

It's probably more to do with (a lifetime of) depression.

------
critique
[https://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&#...</a>

